# Isn't this just...



## Dis

...the cutest little thing ever? 

Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com


----------



## Blagger

I'd say it's more functional than beautiful, Dis. But you know what they say about beauty being in the eye of the beholder, and all that. In fact, that probably explains why I can't avert my gaze from my remote controlled helicopter.


----------



## Dis

Swagger said:


> I'd say it's more functional than beautiful, Dis. But you know what they say about beauty being in the eye of the beholder, and all that. In fact, that probably explains why I can't avert my gaze from my remote controlled helicopter.



Yeah but I picked it cuz it was cute.


----------



## Blagger

Well, that depends on whether you're looking down the barrel or the sights.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Good practical weapon. Guns


----------



## RadiomanATL

This is what I want when my kids get older:


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> This is what I want when my kids get older:



Aww.. That one's cute, too.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want when my kids get older:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. That one's cute, too.
Click to expand...


Cute?

Anyway....wrong one. I goofed. This is what I want when my kids get older:

Products & Services


----------



## Dis

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I want when my kids get older:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. That one's cute, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute?
> 
> Anyway....wrong one. I goofed. This is what I want when my kids get older:
> 
> Products & Services
Click to expand...


The other one is cuter.


----------



## Blagger

I always wanted one of these. But, alas, the British government won't let you keep anything more dangerous than a water pistol these days.


----------



## Valerie

I clicked around and noticed they even have a pink one!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.. That one's cute, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute?
> 
> Anyway....wrong one. I goofed. This is what I want when my kids get older:
> 
> Products & Services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other one is cuter.
Click to expand...


This one has a larger mag capacity, and my wife would actually be able to handle it.


----------



## Blagger

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute?
> 
> Anyway....wrong one. I goofed. This is what I want when my kids get older:
> 
> Products & Services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is cuter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> This one has a larger mag capacity, and my wife would actually be able to handle *it.
Click to expand...

 
For a moment there I thought you were talking about your credit card. Anyway, do carry on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Swagger said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is cuter.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This one has a larger mag capacity, and my wife would actually be able to handle *it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a moment there I thought you were talking about your credit card. Anyway, do carry on.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no. My wife isn't allowed to hang on to my credit card.


----------



## boedicca

Cute, by I prefer my Walther P5 Compact.


----------



## uscitizen

Swagger said:


> I always wanted one of these. But, alas, the British government won't let you keep anything more dangerous than a water pistol these days.



Sten?  Looks like it I have a friend who has one, fun to shoot.  But is a spray and pray weapon.
Interesting safety, you just rotate the mag so the bolt sill not pick up a shell.  crude but works.

Dis you gun is cute, a lady friend of mine gets pink pistols 

I like my Remington Rand .45 acp.
I also have 2 .22 Ruger double nine coyboy style revolvers.  A 357 mag revolver.  And a little Smith 9mm auto.

and about 20 long guns.

And enough ammo that I would make the news if I got in trouble and they counted it 
My son and grandkids are gonna have fun with them.

Only about 3 of my guns are registered in any way.
I also have 2 nice Samari swords, I used to use them in martial arts.
One cost me close to 1,000 back in the 70's.  The other is a nice WW2 officers sword.


----------



## daveman

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



Awwww, they're cute when they're little.


----------



## Dis

uscitizen said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted one of these. But, alas, the British government won't let you keep anything more dangerous than a water pistol these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sten?  Looks like it I have a friend who has one, fun to shoot.  But is a spray and pray weapon.
> 
> Dis you gun is cute, a lady friend of mine gets pink pistols
> 
> I like my Remington Rand .45 acp.
> I also have 2 .22 Ruger double nine coyboy style revolvers.  A 357 mag revolver.  And a little Smith 9mm auto.
> 
> and about 20 long guns.
> 
> And enough ammo that I would make the news if I got in trouble and they counted it
> My son and grandkids are gonna have fun with them.
> 
> Only about 3 of my guns are registered in any way.
> I also have 2 nice Samari swords, I used to use them in martial arts.
> One cost me close to 1,000 back in the 70's.  The other is a nice WW2 officers sword.
Click to expand...


I don't do pink.  All I'm shooting at is paper dead people anyway.


----------



## ekrem

Full-Automatic Zigana F
http://polisolmakistiyorum.com/sr/zigana_f.jpg
http://polisolmakistiyorum.com/sr/zigana_f2.jpg


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiQlToZ88rE[/ame]


----------



## ekrem

Semi-Automatic version is Zigana Sport.
It costs about 1.870 $ at current exchange rates.


----------



## Dis

Oooh.. That one's kinda pretty, too..  But I'll play with mine for awhile. Can't even pick it up until Tuesday..at 11:56am.

For some reason, you have to wait 48 hours from the time you pay for it..but, you can use it in THEIR indoor ranges..  *shrug*


----------



## Samson

Dis said:


> Oooh.. That one's kinda pretty, too..  But I'll play with mine for awhile. Can't even pick it up until Tuesday..at 11:56am.
> 
> For some reason, you have to wait 48 hours from the time you pay for it..but, you can use it in THEIR indoor ranges..  *shrug*



Here's the review from the OP cite:



> By bigwil On 07/10/2008
> 
> the white dot fell out of front sight
> 
> butt has a good sound
> 
> its fast light cci stinger rounds really scream
> 
> best birthday present ever



Its always a good sign when a pistol's "butt has a good sound."

I think its pretty $$$ at $350.00


----------



## ekrem

Dis said:


> Oooh.. That one's kinda pretty, too..
> (...)



Yes, they look good, but they are too big. 
I don't own one, my cousin does. For my hands they are a bit too big.

I like the small Yavuz-16 series. They weigh around 600 to 990 grams each varying to model. Its first model was designed by current Defense Minister in 1992. It's the standard pistol of the Army and the manufacturer belongs to the Army.

This is the smallest one of the Yavuz-16 series:
MC 14 - Girsan
It costs about 1.020 $.

I don't own one, but I know them (not the Mc14) from conscription.
P.S: I own no gun.


----------



## Ringel05

Pretty little toy, Walthers are great sidearms.  Conceal carry?


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted one of these. But, alas, the British government won't let you keep anything more dangerous than a water pistol these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sten?  Looks like it I have a friend who has one, fun to shoot.  But is a spray and pray weapon.
> Interesting safety, you just rotate the mag so the bolt sill not pick up a shell.  crude but works.
> 
> Dis you gun is cute, a lady friend of mine gets pink pistols
> 
> I like my Remington Rand .45 acp.
> I also have 2 .22 Ruger double nine coyboy style revolvers.  A 357 mag revolver.  And a little Smith 9mm auto.
> 
> and about 20 long guns.
> 
> And enough ammo that I would make the news if I got in trouble and they counted it
> My son and grandkids are gonna have fun with them.
> 
> Only about 3 of my guns are registered in any way.
> I also have 2 nice Samari swords, I used to use them in martial arts.
> One cost me close to 1,000 back in the 70's.  The other is a nice WW2 officers sword.
Click to expand...


It's called an open gas blowback bolt.  Almost everyone during WWII made their own versions. and all have a similar safety feature where the bolt is locked in an open position in a slot.


----------



## Dis

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty little toy, Walthers are great sidearms.  Conceal carry?



Wisconsin is an open carry state... But no, it'll stay in it's little case.


----------



## dilloduck

I really don't think this is you anyway.


----------



## Ringel05

Dis said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty little toy, Walthers are great sidearms.  Conceal carry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin is an open carry state... But no, it'll stay in it's little case.
Click to expand...


Just checking.  Va is a open carry state also but you still have to get a permit for concealed carry. 

My wife wants a light wheel gun for CC so I figure the S&W 22 Mag is the best bet for her.  And for all who are questioning the 22 mags take down capabilities.......  They can take down a deer and this revolver has 7 in the cylinder.


----------



## California Girl

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



Do they do it in pink? 

With maybe matching shoes and a purse?


----------



## Dis

California Girl said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they do it in pink?
> 
> With maybe matching shoes and a purse?
Click to expand...


Actually, I think they do it in pink/nickel, and pink/black from what I saw on the website.

Pink clashes with my hair.

And my life.


----------



## Ringel05

Dis, be careful at the range. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWO-EzoIbSs&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWO-EzoIbSs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Ringel05 said:


> Dis, be careful at the range.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWO-EzoIbSs&feature=related



My boobs will survive the ordeal just fine.. But thanks for thinking of them.....I _think_...


----------



## Mini 14

If it isn't a 1911, its a toy.


----------



## Mini 14

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



One piece of advice.....

DO NOT lose the little tool they supply to remount the recoil spring. Putting the gun back together without it can be done, but it is no fun.

Also, go ahead and call Walther and tell them your front sight broke off. It is going to (they're plastic), and they will send you a couple of extras.


----------



## Samson

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



I thought you preferred a revolver:


----------



## Dis

Picked it up Tuesday, and am going to go play with it today in about 2 hours.  Woohoo!


----------



## Dis

Ringel05 said:


> Dis, be careful at the range.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWO-EzoIbSs&feature=related



Note to self: Wear clothes with a *much* higher neckline.  

That wasn't even funny.. I would say about half a dozen out of about 150 rounds ended up in my shirt.


----------



## syrenn

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



Oh, cute! I want one!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dis said:


> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com



It's ok, I suppose but I like my .357 Smith & Wesson better cause I can crack walnuts with the butt end when I need to.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Mini 14 said:


> If it isn't a 1911, its a toy.



I've been asking Santa to bring me one of those for over 10 years.  Still no 1911.  I guess I'm going to have to buy my own.


----------



## Dis

Big Black Dog said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the cutest little thing ever?
> 
> Walther P22 Pistol - WaltherPistols.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok, I suppose but I like my .357 Smith & Wesson better cause I can crack walnuts with the butt end when I need to.
Click to expand...


  They make actual nut crackers nowadays, you know...  I remember seeing one even back when I was a kid...


----------



## jimbetty123




----------

